# Droid or I-Phone?



## kingfisher 11

Trying to decide if I should upgrade to the I-Phone or Droid?

I would like to here some pros and cons.

My wife works with a lady that is paid to evaluate phones as a second job. She just told me the I-Phone is over rated and the droid is just as good. She liked Galaxy III droid better.

I do like the bigger screen on my wife's droid.


----------



## Ranger Ray

I sure like my I-Phone. Can't help with the droids, never used one. I-Phone is supposed to be coming out with new design this fall but that's a long time to wait.


----------



## KalamazooKid

I've had both (3 Droids) - my current is an iPhone 4S. I just like the overall operation, apps, music, etc. sometimes it's the Ford vs Chevy kind of deal tho.


----------



## 7iron

I just got a new flip phone, if that helps!:lol:


----------



## man vs. fish

Ive had iphones for the last 5 years and ill tell ya that i really prefer them over droids, they are much smoother with alot less lag. the os is better and the camera is much better. More apps(although with iphones apps are more money yet better).


----------



## hommer23

I use the droid razor hd max and love it. I can go 2 to 3 days without charging depending how much I use it. On the water I have never had a battery go dead and it has a large screen. I don't stream music or videos so I can't comment on that part.


----------



## downrange

iPhone. I had Droids before my 4s. I made the switch because the Droids would always crash, freeze, lag, etc. The iPhone has worked flawlessly since day one, almost two years now. Im never going back. I should be due for an upgrade about the time that 6 comes out! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EshBallin

I've had 3 different Android phones and an iPhone 4s. I couldn't stand the iPhone. I gave it back to my boss at work. I currently use the HTC One and I wouldn't go back. Specs blow any Apple product out of the water. When it comes down to it, it's really coke or pepsi. I love my android phones, but then again I'm also an Electrical Engineer so I like the geeky stuff. IMO iphones are overpriced and not worth the money.

I like that i can take pictures and music off my phone and don't have to have it "synced" to a specific computer. I don't HAVE to use iTunes as my music program. google music lets you store way more music than the iCloud does. But if music / pictures aren't your thing, so be it.


----------



## Tankster

If you don't already have any apple products go with the droid.


----------



## kingfisher 11

My wife has the Droid Razor, kids all have Iphones. My uses would be internet access, GPS, phone, camera and texting. Maybe a few apps. I might even load some music. My experience so far is, I like the big screen on the Razor my wife has. I have played with the kids Iphones.

Just like this site each one likes the phone they have for various reasons. It is like the chevy vs the ford I guess.

Wife can go a long time with out charging the battery. 

My wife's friend is the cell phone guru stated the Iphone is over rated.

Never thought, I would like sitting in a bear blind surfing the net. How did we ever get by without cell phones.

Thanks for the replies, no decision has been made. Still going to reserach and read comments. I guess since I had this Blackberry for 4 years I can wait a little longer to make the switch.


----------



## chemo13

I'm sticking with my droid. Mainly because all my stuff of three years on it. 
My Revolution took a swim 7 feet of water for 30 min and still running after a year.


----------



## kingfisher 11

EshBallin said:


> I've had 3 different Android phones and an iPhone 4s. I couldn't stand the iPhone. I gave it back to my boss at work. I currently use the HTC One and I wouldn't go back. Specs blow any Apple product out of the water. When it comes down to it, it's really coke or pepsi. I love my android phones, but then again I'm also an Electrical Engineer so I like the geeky stuff. IMO iphones are overpriced and not worth the money.
> 
> I like that i can take pictures and music off my phone and don't have to have it "synced" to a specific computer. I don't HAVE to use iTunes as my music program. google music lets you store way more music than the iCloud does. But if music / pictures aren't your thing, so be it.


This is what I am hearing quite a bit.


----------



## steelhead1001

I am also an electrical engineer and prefer iPhone have bad droid in the past. I don't have to use a specific pc to get my pics? Nor do I have to use iTunes for music. There are other programs that work..like said on here it all boils down to personal preference..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion

I have a droid, my wife has an Iphone. She constantly wants to use my phone because it's faster.


----------



## kingfisher 11

diztortion said:


> I have a droid, my wife has an Iphone. She constantly wants to use my phone because it's faster.


Which Droid do you have?


----------



## man vs. fish

diztortion said:


> I have a droid, my wife has an Iphone. She constantly wants to use my phone because it's faster.


and which iphone?


----------



## diztortion

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 and she has Iphone4s.

I know he Iphone isn't capable of 4g like my S2.


----------



## kingfisher 11

I just came home with the new phone.

I picked up the Droid Razor M. Seems to be nice phone. I will have to give it some time to see how I like it. It won't take much. I had a Blackberry for 4.5 years.


----------



## Jimbos

kingfisher 11 said:


> I just came home with the new phone.
> 
> I picked up the Droid Razor M. Seems to be nice phone. I will have to give it some time to see how I like it. It won't take much. I had a Blackberry for 4.5 years.


I'm on my 16th month with a RAZR and still love it. It's been a great phone even after being run over by an ATV a year ago. It's still ticking.


----------



## sjk984

Jimbos said:


> I'm on my 16th month with a RAZR and still love it. It's been a great phone even after being run over by an ATV a year ago. It's still ticking.


Im on my 16th RAZR and I like it a lot too they're just not to impact friendly as far as a field phone

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

